# Miss Dolce living up to her name



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Excuse the unflattering photos of me, I was beyond exhausted and not feeling great. But I still wanted to share the cuteness.




























In other news, I think she laid an egg.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

aw she's a cutie!!
and an egg  wow!! at least that confirms gender :lol:
has the sock come yet?


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

AAAWWW! So much llike Skiddles - such snuggle bunnies.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

She looks like such a mush
The second pic is super cute


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

ollieandme said:


> aw she's a cutie!!
> and an egg  wow!! at least that confirms gender :lol:
> has the sock come yet?


Well, I guess it COULD be Aurora's egg but Dolce was "playing" with it. Rolling it around and biting at it a bit.  I don't think she thought it was a toy...I've never seen a tiel play with a ball that way. Sigh. Time to get some fake eggs probably...

The sock hasn't come yet, but it should be here soon.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

aww what a little sweetie


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

She is still gorgeous despite missing all those feathers !! My flock loves to roll around ping ping balls , Wouldn't surprise me if she was playing with the egg


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Aww that is really cute! 
And good luck with the egg thing


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

What a sweetie! Good luck with the egg, too. Did you want them to breed?


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

awww what a sweetie


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Aww what a cutie 

Good luck finding the owner of the egg :O I guess you'll be waiting for more to appear!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Any chances theres a baby in it?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lovely photos! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 
Her sock sweater kit came yesterday! The socks are white. Now the hard part: getting one ON her.



RexiesMuM said:


> She is still gorgeous despite missing all those feathers !! My flock loves to roll around ping ping balls , Wouldn't surprise me if she was playing with the egg


Hmmm I wonder then! Nobody has gone near the egg since I saw her playing with it, so it's a mystery for now. 



scootergirl762 said:


> What a sweetie! Good luck with the egg, too. Did you want them to breed?


Definitely not! lol. I have too much on my plate right now to worry about breeding, and in my area Craigslist is flooded with tiels. No need to add to the problem. Too hard to find *good* homes for babies.



urbandecayno5 said:


> Any chances theres a baby in it?


No idea...but it's a little bit cracked anyway.  I'm ordering fake eggs to preempt the problem.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

She is ADORABLE! Great pics!


----------

